# american slicing machine



## Kelli Rucker (Sep 29, 2021)

i have a heavy, american slicing machine, the serical number is 5500586. it is in really good shape and works great. I am trying to determine its value. it has a 1/3 hp delco motor.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 29, 2021)

does it have a sharpener?  Without one they really can be had pretty cheap used.


----------



## Lorenzoid (Sep 29, 2021)

In addition to the sharpener, the blade can affect the value if it has any nicks or warps, as replacing a blade can be pricey if one can be found at all.  You say it works great, so I assume the blade edge looks clean and you can't notice any wobble when it's running.


----------

